# LT 1000 Runs, but won't move



## mnkmcneilly (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey All...

I have a Craftsman LT1000 (Model 917.2720601). I got it for free and it moved okay when I got it, but after using it twice it won't move anymore. I thought it might be the drive belt, so I changed it (it needed a new one badly). I was hoping this would solve my problem, but it still won't engage when running. I can put it in forward or reverse and it does nothing. Is it my clutch? Can I adjust it? This is my first riding mower, so I am new to this.

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
I looked the tractor up,and there are a couple of things that may cause the problem.
First,make sure the belt is in good condition,and not slipping.
Second,check the "freewheel "(bypass) lever,to make sure it is in the "drive" position,and not in the "push/freewheel" position .
Third,check the square keys on the axle shafts,to make sure they are there,and haven't dropped out,if the wheels were removed,for some reason. 
Also check to make sure the transaxle pulley is turning when the engine is running.
Jack up the rear,and put jack-stands under it so the wheels turn.Start the engine,and engage either forward,or reverse,to see if it turns the wheels. NOTE: You will probably have to either bypass the seat safety switch,OR have someone on the machine.
The most common reason fot this happening,is that the "bypass" lever is pulled to the freewheel position.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its the brake sticking mine used to do this every once in awhile. The disc down on the axle sticks in the braked postion.


----------

